# Mini Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here are few more mini birdhouse ornaments that I turned and showed before. Now they have the birds on them as I am getting ready for Christmas. These are just different scraps of wood I had around the shop that I saved. Tops are maple, ambrosia maple and cedar. Bottoms are in order bocote, walnut, cocobolo, elm, 2 purple heart and yellow heart. Birds were bought at hobby lobby. The ones last year without birds didn't sell but the ones that I put the birds on did so this year they are all getting them.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Bernie, you and Mitch seem determined to keep tantalizing me, hopefully one day, when you're not so busy, you'll do a photo-shoot showing the stages and tools used.

Harry


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie I see you are really busy once again. Really nice work so when are you moving closer?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Those little bird houses ought to sell like hot cakes, Bernie. They are too cute not to. Nice job.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Beautiful.
Have you ever posted how you make them?
Good lathe work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Glenmore been fighting a big time cold and trying to turn as I have a deadline to meet so not fun. I have to have about a dozen or so done by Thanksgiving as the Arts Gallery is going to display my ornaments on a tree. 

I will try and do a photo shoot today of how I do them. Since I am on a deadline I will also show my short cut if you all promise not to tell anyone.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bernie, as always your results are impressive. Please share as much of the process as you can so others may attempt this project.


----------

